# Celebration for our less than perfect pups :)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I might well be on the wrong forum; please move if needed!

This is a celebration of the pups/dogs that are NOT of awesome showlines, NOT of awesome anything, but we still love 'em! These dogs may have weak nerves. They screw up. They chew ****. (not literally, but maybe!) They get wild and noisy and jump up! They don't learn a command with 3 attempts! They don't jump thru hoops, don't know 112 commands, don't even bother to answer to some of them! They don't housebreak in two days and OH NO sometimes they pee in their crate! They're a damned handful; but a pleasant, sweet, adorable, loving handful. 

They're our crazy, non-awesome bloodline, non-ehweoirwejhoirjh of German heritage, cute, wiggly, sweet pups. 

Yeah, that's ma boy Bailey.  And I love him more than anything in my life right now. He's a lotta things and we'll work on them all.... but for all of us with such pups, don't let all the perfection get ya down. :laugh: Just go love those imperfect, weak-nerved pups.. and make them into awesome dogs! Yay!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Some of those for sure sound like Sasha. She's not perfect, but I love her  Oh and yay for GSD's that live in Iowa


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The best dog I've ever owned-- and yes, I said that before he died too young-- my sweet, strong, self-confident, utterly unafraid, crazy driven, protective, loving, happy, goofy eternal puppy Cashdog. Did I mention he came from death row and had floppy ears? :wub:


























And Rocky--- my backyard breeder special. Bought him out of the newspaper for $300. Shy, skittish, nervous, incorrect conformation, afraid of kids and loud noises. I've had him for over nine years now and I can't tell you how much I love this dog. He has more to do with me being a successful foster home than any personality trait of mine. Rocky has the unique knack of teaching ill-mannered shelter dogs how to behave in record time. Rocky holds my heart.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here they are: 
Milla with her cow lick, pacing gait, wonky ears, and light eyes:









And Ninja, who is pretty, in a working line sorta way:









They are the original Juvenile delinquents:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lls-about-her-new-day-room-picture-heavy.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/110587-milla-kills-another-one.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/119598-revenge-milla-monster.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/135611-outta-dog-house.html


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My Brutus, terrified of thunder, firecrackers, he is dominant, pushy, and can be downright rude, car chaser, and well above the breed standard size. But we love him and can't imagine life without him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww what a neat thread...well since I just joined not long ago, you already have seen Ruger.

What you probably don't know, though, is how awesome, intelligent, and loving he is - he's so perfect - like the rest of the dogs here, he may not have a mile long pedigree, and he may have light eyes or not fit "the standard" but it doesn't take a perfect body or looks to be a perfect fit!









And something else you probably don't know is how he's healing our daughter's heart - he is truly her "heart dog" and that's ALL that counts...just look at how he adores his person, a match truly made in heaven!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta my $150 oops litter pup, learns quick, always wants to be with me, pretty darn lazy pup... She's not perfect with her broken ear tip and sometimes funky movement but she's a good girl and I love her. I'm also very proud of how much she's learned and how she's overcome her fear of the car. This girl is just about bomb proof. Nothing scares her or phases her. Now to just get her proofed big time on those stays!!! haha










Riley, our old dog who has made it clear he has no desire to learn new tricks, mostly GSD. He's a total pain in the butt with a sensitive stomach and accident prone guy who when he hurts himself usually requires a hefty vet bill. Drives me nuts the majority of the time but i'll miss him when its his time to go...










And Zena, my heart dog. My big beautiful stay away from my mama beast dog. I miss having her here with us so much but what I want and what is best for her dont mix so she's living out her days with my inlaws where i get to see her MAYBE once a year. Zena has taught me alot. She's definitely a handful with a mind of her own. Absolute angel with all kids. bad hips and all, she's an amazing girl. She was unwanted and unloved and totally untrained until she came into my life. Was my protector from the day she came home to us.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw, I wish I could "like" this thread


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Great pics! I think they're all BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!   

And newbieshepherdgirl, YES!  gotta love those Iowa furbabies.!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> Aw, I wish I could "like" this thread


 
:thumbup: This is as close as I can get to a "like." 

Maybe I go for the underdog, but I love these "nonperfect" babies. Or even more, I love the owners that love them. :laugh::wub: Give 'em all a sweet slobbery kiss for me. (better their slobber is on you than on me, buahaha)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbup: Good idea!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Chelle......ALL our "babies" are PERFECT! _yours, mine and everyone's!_
It matters not where or from what they "came" from......it only matters to "whom" they "end" with.....
*LOVE* *LOVE* *LOVE*


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep that's my Bella! My 200$ byb newspaper find. She's Ify around strange dogs and would rather be around a male. She's squirrely with people she don't know. Has a few strange quirks. Such as she don't want anyone up and around after 2 am she gets mad and does her will you PLEASE go to bed bark grumble this includes the other dogs. She is fine all day long watching them go in and out but after a certain time it in her opinion no one should be up. Really strange is she is not scared of thunder storms, fireworks, or gun fire or other loud noise. She might startle but then she's like hey what was that. She was 5 months old when I got her. She lived with 3 other GSDs her parents and another female who fought her mother the day I picked her up. *litterly she was in my arms when the other dog attacked her mom jus inches from my legs* I have a feeling Bella was beaten up and this is Y she is scared of other dogs. She was also only around 1 person that entire time and was in a privecy fenced yard so did not see anything other than wood walls. Which is y I think she only wants something to do with me and DH. She is not food agressive with us I can litterly go forehead to forehead with her wile she eats and she jus wags her tail. Her ears are not 100% solid the tips are a lil flippy. But she makes up for all her faults with her heart of gold. I don't mind that BC of her SSA we will have to play rota dog probably for the rest of Bellas life. But I'm willing to work on this and give her the best life I can. I owe her that much!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Chelle......ALL our "babies" are PERFECT! _yours, mine and everyone's!_
> It matters not where or from what they "came" from......it only matters to "whom" they "end" with.....
> *LOVE* *LOVE* *LOVE*


True,, so true! Speaking only for myself, it's easy to be overwhelmed by all the incredibly titled and achieved dogs, the ones that don't seem to ever do anything wrong, train in a nanosecond :laugh: etc and so on... and then I have my mixed breed guy. Doesn't make me love him *any* less, but anyway I stayed up too late last night and I can't actually write this like I mean it because I haven't had any caffeine yet! TGIF!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Sinister, he's the best dang dog in the world. :wub:



















I paid $600 for him, he's from a byb, he's the perfect dog, I could not have asked for a better dog, I love him more than anything else in the world. He is very outgoing, loves people and other animals, he's smart, sweet, friendly, loves to cuddle, follows me everywhere and is loved by alot of people. Although he is the best dog ever, I am completely against his breeder mad and I will never support a byb again.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My sweet girl Bunny is my "perfect" baby who holds a special place in my heart and always will. She's a rescue but IMO is just as smart as any other. She has the softest brown eyes that just melts you whenever she looks at you and snuggles close. She's my 67 pound lapdog that wants nothing more than to be by my side. Yes, she has her faults, but then who doesn't.


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

My "not so perfect" previous dog Apollo. I find him through the Classified ads in the paper and got him at age 4. He was skittish of people, fireworks, trains, and promptly tucked his tail between his legs every time we walked somewhere. But I learned so much from him through training, he was with me when my mom got divorced, and through the next 4 moves that we had. He introduced me to tracking and how much fun it could be. He was my big cuddle bug, and my special guy. I lost him in April at age 10. 










My new girl Kendra. No pedigree, no manners, a huge cat chasing, squirrel chasing, and dog reactive girl....but a real sweetie, fantastic jogging buddy, and with eyes that melt my heart every time I look at her. I have no problem believing that if we hadn't found each other she would be in a pound somewhere. And I'm extremely proud of the progress we have made.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy and Lucky ,they are my fur children and while I'm realistic about their issues ,they are my heart. Daisy if you've read posts by me has a few issues or problems but she has gotten me help when I had insulin reactions at least 5 times.She is in my eyes beautiful(unfortunately built like her momma low to the ground and for comfort not speed). Lucky is my toy boy and a true Momma's boy,he's mine. Not good w/ other dogs if off leash, reactive to cats and does not like people in his face. They are by no means anywhere near standard but each has a special place w/ me.


----------



## Xariah (Sep 6, 2011)

Love this thread!  Being new to the board, I figured this is the perfect place to share my babies!

Jayde is a purebred GSD from a local rescue here in MN (MARS). We had been watching this rescue for almost 3 years, waiting for a purebred GSD pup, before her sister showed up on the website. We applied to adopt her sister but another family who applied earlier was chosen. It was pure luck when Jayde's foster family changed their minds about adopting her and we were contacted about adopting her before she was even put on the website for applications. We feel very lucky to have been chosen to adopt her!

We know nothing about her bloodlines or any of that. We just know she is beautiful, loving and playful. She is highly intelligent and catches on to new ideas very quickly. Just took her a few times to learn to sit and within two days she was ringing the bells on the back door when she needs to go outside. She absolutely adores children. We heard her original home had several young children and her foster home had two adolescent girls so whenever she sees kids, she runs to them! We don't really care where she came from, we have just always wanted to adopt a GSD and we will not support backyard breeders or puppy mills.

Our other babies are Emma, a 2 year old purebred golden retriever who we have had from 5 weeks old (she was $500 with extensive bloodlines from a byb only because we had just lost our 7 year old golden to heart disease and we really wanted another golden and purebred goldens are very rare in rescues), and Siris, a 2 year old malamute/shepherd mix from a local rescue who has been with us since he was about 14 weeks old. 

None of them are perfect by any stretch of the imagination but we couldn't love them more. We have never been the types to have fancy puppies with papers and champion bloodlines. Aside from Emma, all our companions have been mutts or rescues and that's just how we like them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*****5-Star thread*****


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Alice, product of backyard breeder.
Oversized, huge ears, and has seizures. Drivey with no stamina due to large amounts of phenobarbitol, has ataxia (learned the true name her) that would be "drunky butt" falls down like a drunken sailor but loves to play. Will go out and find her ball....and it has to be the right ball too!

Trying to be Rin Tin Tin's sister at Steven's Creek Dam Resevoir









Alice and Zoey (my vast inheritance) Zoey's behavior was so bad when my mother passed that it canceled out the "cute little white dog"....so we kept her rather than have an older dog shuffle through the shelter system.
(yes they get along---eat right next to each other with no bowl crossing)



Alice has been gaining low celebrity status on FB with "FIND THE GSD" pictures....more to come soon folks.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

*Our imperfections are what make us perfect. *









Lukas I love him...to death. It could just be because he is my first dog. But aside from his allergy issues, crappy temperment. (Which I love because we kind of match!) He is probably the best thing that ever happened to me. He saved me from a lame existance of constant depression. And helped me make it through some rough times...

He is MY boy. He is a one person dog. I can't even explain the relationship we have because I just love him SO much Lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Storm, my first dog, was sold to me as a purebred GSD from a backyard breeder. I was 18 years old and didn't know any better. When her ears refused to stand despite my best efforts (even tried taping them up with hair curlers) I had to accept that she was probably a mix. Nonetheless, she was an awesome dog and I loved her dearly. She had a flea allergy along with some other mysterious skin ailments, and chewed hot spots into herself constantly. Other than that, though, she was pretty healthy and lived to be 16 years of age. She taught me so much.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I dunno, Freestep, Storm looks like a flop-eared GSD mix.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I dunno, Freestep, Storm looks like a flop-eared GSD mix.


Yeah, my guess is she was part Labrador. She was GSD-colored and Lab-shaped. Would chase a ball, frisbee, or whatever you could throw all day long. She probably could have made a decent SchH dog!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Can I post a picture of my perfect pup with his less than perfect human?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LOVE this thread!

Here is my Molly Moo in all her floppy eared glory :wub:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Catu said:


> Can I post a picture of my perfect pup with his less than perfect human?


Please do!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I LOVE HER!!!!!
She reminds me of my most favorite bestest dog at work. He's got soft ears, long monkey legs and a curly tail. Just probably the worst confirmation of a GSD ever. But, the GREATEST personality (or is that doginality?)....anyway the BEST. He's not quite two, so maybe he'll fill out and fit his legs.....who cares...great great dog.

As his owner says, "Everyday is a good day for Riely"


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> I LOVE HER!!!!!
> She reminds me of my most favorite bestest dog at work. He's got soft ears, long monkey legs and a curly tail. Just probably the worst confirmation of a GSD ever. But, the GREATEST personality (or is that doginality?)....anyway the BEST. He's not quite two, so maybe he'll fill out and fit his legs.....who cares...great great dog.
> 
> As his owner says, "Everyday is a good day for Riely"


 
Awww thank you so much Carrie! Miss Moo has a lovely gay tail too! The only time the blinkin thing is down and straight is when she is eating!


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My Zeppelin. 

Started to chew things after summer break was over as you can see in the pic (I guess he misses me being home)

Loves to chase his tail when excited and needs lots of reminders to stop, and simple can't help himself from jumping on visitors. 

And sometimes he'll run over to visit our neighbors dogs and make me walk though the swampy grass to get him. 

He is absolutely huge! Oh, and he tries to lick the lotion off my legs each morning (Yuck)!

Still we love all his awsome qualities, like loving us to pieces, following us EVERYWHERE including the shower, how his high demand for exercise forces me to exercise, and how he is super friendly to everyone (although you wouldn't know it from his super scary sounding bark).


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I love this thread. Chance has so many health and behavioral issues, not to mention several bone deformities and severe cowhock. I love him so much! When he puts his head on my chest at night, I just melt. He can be so sweet and so frustrating! Keeps my life interesting to say the least. I always seem to have a hard time inserting pics, but have a couple photo albums of him on my profile! Love my flawed boy!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky. My 200$ "discount" puppy because he didn't come with papers. I was worried about no papers-I should have been worried about temperament!

Rocky's 'bad' side --- Rocky is scared of everything. Rocky is scared of fat, skinny, tall, short, black, white, and all people. Rocky is scared of other dogs. This fear is so bad that he will run behind me to avoid other people and dogs.

The good side --- Rocky ONLY reacts fearfully once they get 'in his space' (within a foot) while looking at him. A foot is SUPER close. Most people don't invade that space. If they ignore him or just say hi to me, he ignores them back. 

So in reality, if people don't try to pet him, Rocky appears to be an awesome, perfect dog.

Example: At petsmart Rocky heeled perfectly at my side, ignored the yappy puppy that tried to run at him but was stuck on leash about four feet away, ignoring the little kid that walked by holding his moms hand, then got in line with four people infront of us and two behind us and sat then LAID down when I told him to instantly and literally crawled when I would step forward. He let the checkout guy give him a treat and licked his hand. The couple behind us was exclaiming on what a wonderful amazing dog he was.......until a very large woman walked in the door and had to invade mine and rockys personal space to squeeze through the doorway. She was within a few inches of Rocky and reached down to pet him. Rocky knocked over a (luckily empty) shelf by sprinting behind me crazily to get away from the woman. But so long as people ignore him he is perfect! I can live with this!









Rocky and his best friend Brix.









Rocky and his other best friend Kylie









Rocky's new 3rd best friend, my roommates kitten









Rocky's two favorite things---kitten and bone


----------

